# Bacteria in the substrate or not?



## mikaila31 (Feb 24, 2006)

In our planted tanks is there important bacteria in the substrate like nitrifiying bacteria? Or does it remain mainly in the filter like in a non-planted tank? 

I remember when I was putting eco-complete in my tank the bags said something about live bacteria. I just dismissed it as a advertising gimick, but is there any truth to this?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You want bacteria everywhere---in the substrate, the filter, everywhere. You don't have to take any special pains to get them---they will get there on their own.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

a filter is an extension of a tank, bacteria wise.


----------



## plurmaster (Apr 1, 2008)

Im curious about that too!! But my point of view is the supposely LIVE bacteria in the eco complete bag probably all dead. Unless is fresh out of the manufracture.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the bacteria in the bag is dead. Unless you keep water oxygenated/moving in your tank your bacteria dies. That's why the people in Houston had such a problem when they were out of electricity for so long. They kept trying to do water changes which helped oxygenate their tanks....


----------

